# Schwimmteich mit Brunnenwasser speisen?



## Göppingen73035 (9. März 2008)

Hallo Teichgemeinde,

ich habe bereits gelesen dass man seinen Schwimmteich (Bild von unserem folgt noch..., , 67 cbm) nicht mit Leitungswasser aber auch nicht unbedingt mit Oberflächenwasser (Regenwasser) nachfüllen sollte.

Wir haben einen Brunnen auf dem Grundstück- und ich dachte mir: "nichts einfacher und billiger als dieses Wasser zum nachfüllen zu benutzen.
Allerdings ist es sehr kalkhaltig (man sieht schon dass es ein wenig trüb ist wenn man es in eine Flasche füllt.)

Ist es jetzt schlimm wenn ich dieses Wasser zum auffüllen benutze ? 

Viele Grüße,
Oliver


----------



## Gorgo (9. März 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich mit Brunnenwasser speisen?*

Hallo Oliver, 

ich habe ebenfalls einen Schwimmteich (200m³) und habe ihn vor 2 Jahren bei der Neuanlage komplett mit Brunnenwasser gespeist, was völlig unproblematisch war. 

Das muss allerdings nicht zwingend immer so sein, denn Brunnenwasser ist nicht gleich Brunnenwasser. Wenn du z.B. in der Nähe größerer landwirtschaftlicher Flächen wohnst, wo jetzt schon Gülle ausgebracht wird, ist es nicht auszuschließen, dass dein Brunnenwasser mit Nitriten etc. belastet ist. 

Es gobt z.B. Apotheken, die Wasseranalysen anbieten. Lass Dein Brunnenwasser doch einfach mal dort testen, dann weißt du es genau.


----------



## PyroMicha (10. März 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich mit Brunnenwasser speisen?*

Brunnenwasser ist von Ort zu Ort unterschiedlich.
Unser Brunnewasser können wir für den Teich z.B. vergessen.
Das Wasser ist sowas von Eisenhaltig, das Zeug kann man in Flaschen abfüllen und als Moosvernichter verkaufen .

Leitungwasser sollte man aufgrund des relativ hohen Phosphat-Wertes nicht,
oder nur bedingt verwenden. Phosphat = Algen.
Wenn man eine gute Filteranlage hat, schafft diese es i.d.R. das Phosphat zu binden.

Brunnenwasser ist halt von Region zu Region, von Ort zu Ort, unterschiedlich.


----------



## martin karstens (10. März 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich mit Brunnenwasser speisen?*

Frage dochmal beim Wasserwerk nach wie hoch der Phosphat-Wert ist. Bei meinem Leitungswasser/ Wasserwerk liegt er unter 0,06mg/L. Ist wohl eine Nachweisgrenze. Trinkwassergrenze liegt bei ca 0,7mg/L. Empfohlen für den Teich wird ein Phosphorgehalt von 0,01mg/L.


----------

